# NYC Diesel vs Sour Diesel



## shepj (Nov 14, 2008)

Which do you guys think is better? I never see NYCD in my area, but we get Sour Deez from time to time.


----------



## mixin (Nov 14, 2008)

i have 3 nyc diesel on their second week of flowering now. its my first experience with nyc diesel at all. never smoked or grown it till now. its a beautiful plant thats for sure. my plant stayed short, stocky, and just a nice fat little bush during veg under 250w mh. i put my 3 nyc diesels under 12/12 while they were only 9 inches tall. they shot up to 29 inches in the first 2 weeks of flowering. hope it doesn't outgrow my space. but if it gets much taller i am gonna supercrop it

here is a good link on a detailed smoke report of nyc diesel My Current Grow - Page 24 - Grasscity.com Forums


----------



## shepj (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks for the response man. Sounds like you'll be having fun! How is the smell on them? Heard it's pretty strong.


----------



## mixin (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't really smell them because i am around them all the time. but everyone else says they smell really good


----------



## CaliHighRider (Nov 17, 2008)

Sour Diesel is hands down better. 

I didn't like NYC Diesel the times I've tried it.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 17, 2008)

somas nycd is dank.and rez stole the genetics for his diesel lines from soma whilst he had cancer.Hes also stolen a couple of ideas from dj shorts.for some haze crosses./Rez is scum.He has no respect for the pioneers who paved a road for him.


----------



## shepj (Nov 17, 2008)

All right, S. Deez just hit my area again lol. I'm psyched! Thanks for responses everyone!


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 17, 2008)

If you in n.e. Im pretty sure its nycd that just hit.and im pretty sure im very personally connected to it.iF SO THEN ITS DANKITY DANK.


----------



## mixin (Nov 17, 2008)

my nyc diesels are growing so good. out of my three girls i noticed two phenotypes. two of the girls have started to produce a third fan leaf with each set of internodes. makes sense that they would be able to soak up more light that way really. 

they are smelling really good!!!!!


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 17, 2008)

do you have the pheno that smells verry lemony/grapefruity?Its the best one. the one that smells kinda vanilla/nutty is the best producer.and i had another that was a bit like sweet licorish


----------



## vespa17 (Nov 17, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> do you have the pheno that smells verry lemony/grapefruity?Its the best one. the one that smells kinda vanilla/nutty is the best producer.and i had another that was a bit like sweet licorish


which producer's seeds are you using?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 17, 2008)

soma......


----------



## bud2befree (Nov 18, 2008)

sour d. all the way!! baby!
hands down !


----------



## shepj (Nov 18, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> If you in n.e. Im pretty sure its nycd that just hit.and im pretty sure im very personally connected to it.iF SO THEN ITS DANKITY DANK.


unless you live in NH? It's homegrown.. but I wouldn't mind trying out your strain


----------



## mixin (Nov 18, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> do you have the pheno that smells verry lemony/grapefruity?Its the best one. the one that smells kinda vanilla/nutty is the best producer.and i had another that was a bit like sweet licorish


honestly i have a hard time telling the difference between the smell unless i have them separated in different rooms with fresh air. i have smelled a distinct grapefruit smell though. not sure exactly which one is making the smell though. i hope it is from the two that have the third fan leaves. i have two of them and they are starting to really look beautiful in their 2-3 weeks of flowering!!! i am in love with nycd definately


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 18, 2008)

its the small budlets just gently rub your finger on them and you will know which if any are grapefruit.


----------



## mixin (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, i have to wait until i see them with lights on to do that. did you notice if the grapefruit pheno had a 3rd fan leaf on it? i have 2 nycd with a 3rd fan leaf


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 18, 2008)

no 3rd leaf you got pics?


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 18, 2008)

sour d wipes its ass with NYCD


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Nov 18, 2008)

im in NY.... sour is def tha shit. i got some bagseed diesel lowryder. shit smells so sweet. buds getting hard from the crystals ughhh. ive only smoked it once.. but its def. some heavy shit.....


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 19, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> sour d wipes its ass with NYCD


 Its funny you say that you must be a punkass tour rat theif. just like rezdawg.Stole the genetics from a dude with cancer. admirable


----------



## SenorSanteria (Nov 19, 2008)

Where do you guys get your diesel seeds from? I cant find anything cheaper than Soma's $200 package... f that.


----------



## peaceb2usall (Nov 19, 2008)

NYC Diesel isn't sour then? I iz noob.


----------



## pelzroo (Nov 19, 2008)

NYC Hands Down. Way more potent and stinky. This one is a day wrecker. Sour D is good if you have something important to take care of and don't want to be too medicated. The overly intense smell of the NYCD used to have me freaked out to drive around with even a small nugget before I got my card.


----------



## shepj (Nov 19, 2008)

pelzroo said:


> NYC Hands Down. Way more potent and stinky. This one is a day wrecker. Sour D is good if you have something important to take care of and don't want to be too medicated. The overly intense smell of the NYCD used to have me freaked out to drive around with even a small nugget before I got my card.


I like the way you put that man. lol. 


So since they are both a "diesel" plant, do they have any similar characteristics?


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 19, 2008)

NYCD fucking Licks Nuts it shouldnt even be said in the same sentence as Sour D. One is true genetic the other is watterd down crap. Its like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Bottom line sour d is the shit


----------



## shepj (Nov 19, 2008)

Can we have a poll on this as to which is better?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 19, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> NYCD fucking Licks Nuts it shouldnt even be said in the same sentence as Sour D. One is true genetic the other is watterd down crap. Its like bringing a knife to a gun fight. Bottom line sour d is the shit


 guess where your boy got the genetic makeup for sour.stumped? im not surprised.Its funny you say that you must be a punkass tour rat theif. just like rezdawg.Stole the genetics from a dude with cancer. admirable
__________________
YO. MY WEED IS DANK


----------



## mixin (Nov 23, 2008)

my nycd girls are growing like crazy! amazingly beautiful plant so far!!


----------



## SenorSanteria (Nov 23, 2008)

I think this type of thread is pointless. Unless the person giving the review has either grown both strains, or purchased the same strains from the grower, there is no way to compare the two. Your sour D could be my NYCD, one strain could be grown well, one shittily. I feel like- especially when people buy weed, they WANT to believe that whatever theyre buying is the strain that the dealer says it is, but it rarely actually is, and theres no way to tell for sure.


----------



## SOorganic (Nov 23, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> sour d wipes its ass with NYCD


Correction, Sour D violently ass-rapes NYCD and leaves it on the corner crying.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 23, 2008)

i see the kiddies are out to play in force tonighte.


----------



## donkeyballs (Nov 23, 2008)

sour d all the way


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 23, 2008)

+=
all interactions on this website are novelty and are not real, for entertainment purposes only. any pictures are fake and photo shopped. any views expresses can not be used in a court of law. or can be cosidered accurate or truthfull i see. i love people who proudly tell the world they are a liar.


----------



## EeekAmouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Lmao how old are you guys, I expect someone to call NYCD "gay" or somptin... No really is there a poll or any constructive criticism? which is a cheaper seed?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have smoked somas nycd couple phenos grapefruit and lemony like they were good. Resevoir seed or rezdog as bonghits is talking about and talking down on his shit is dank as hell though it will definately smell your whole house with diesel smell even in veg. I have smoked his sour d his chemdog dd snowdog. All some of the best. I am in no way a promoter of his but if you want to know some of his genetics talk to him he has his own forum part on icmag and you will see many people that grow his shit


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate to do this but I got to and then i will shut up Bonghits you and I have had the discussion about rez already You have not grown anything of his you admitted that. Truth is res got his chemdog d clone from the mass boys. Soma as well as greenhouses new cut came from apothecary they are some of the ones who stole the shit to begin with I am sorry to go off on this but I dont think someone should bash a breeder who does put out good genetics and dont know anything bout the dude except what he reads here and there


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 23, 2008)

eek nycd is cheaper but if you go to gypsy nirvana seed boutique you can find a couple of resevoir diesels there and look for yourself


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> I hate to do this but I got to and then i will shut up Bonghits you and I have had the discussion about rez already You have not grown anything of his you admitted that. Truth is res got his chemdog d clone from the mass boys. Soma as well as greenhouses new cut came from apothecary they are some of the ones who stole the shit to begin with I am sorry to go off on this but I dont think someone should bash a breeder who does put out good genetics and dont know anything bout the dude except what he reads here and there


 LOL IS THAT WHAT HE TOLD YOU. GET CHA FACTS STRAIGHT SON. SOMAS NYCD CAME FROM SEED. REZ STOLE HIS GENETIC RECIPE WHILE HE WAS WITH CANCER. THEN REALISED HIS DIESEL WAS SHIT SO HE STARTED CROSSING SOMAS TO HIS.yOU FRONTING LIKE YOU REAL DOG.BUT US OLD HIPPIES KNOW THE SCOUPE. I KNOW MANY WHO HAVE TRIED REZ'S DIESEL.THEY ALL WENT FOR SOMAS EVEN THOUGH SOMAS SEEDS ARE 3 X AS EXPENSIVE.JUST ANOTHER FACT YOUR MIXEDUP ABOUT.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive met rezs on dead tour moron. He was a scumbag.he stole a sheet of sid from my buddy.he's a theif. Get over yourself. I dont care if he created all weed. Hes a for shit human being.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bong hits very funny i dont care which is better i just dont think it is right to bad mouth others but I guess to each their own. Guess it depends on how you grow and where your at my 19 years growing experience dont mean shit just opinions. Heard the story million times seed came from a long dread hair huy for somas seed said it was diesel and the best. Check out the info on greenhouse it came from apothecary it is close to original but not original .Lets all get story straight on all diesel the whole damn line is a rip off of independent grower chemdog just people took it to new york and worked it from there and changed the name. Truth be told all diesel is bullcrap compared to chemdog not chemdawg but chemdog the creater of all sour d diesel all the crap. So bonghits get your story straight SON.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

btw old hippies do not say frontin like your real dog that just shows you are like 16-26 dont think that qualifies as old hippie How many times you been to amsterdam? oh thats right you havent went once


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

is that right idiot??????? im 41 and waas phrasingn it that way to be scarcastic.And i know the whole story of chemdog.I posted it in my own diesel thread a long time ago.So stop your bullshit garbage talk.You want to support scum go ahead."I dont like badmouthing others" he says what he means is "im a opinionated loudmouth full of anger and cloaked in failure so im jellous of somas sucess".
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/115260-nyc-diesel-soma-seeds.html


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

sorry folks had to shut jayrock up hes all mixed up on his facts.I bet under all the hate hes a decent guy too. unlike rez who is just bad hearted. heres the paticular post.





10-03-2008, 03:31 AM 
bonghits4all





Stoner
*Stoner*
Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: where the weed is
Posts: 787 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=58746

































*​*


*





permalink
ive done the research on this strain and soma in general. and ive heard there are not really many phenos in this strain the f1 anyway that they are all grapefruity and dank.As far as being related to chemdog (the orginal f1 from which chemdawg and chemdawg dd and all the diesels (actually the orginal diesel was just the new york name given to the chemdog but was the same pot)were derived)Its up in the air.I heard soma got the seeds form a rasta friend in ny. who told him it is geneticly traced to the original nyc diesel.Any way im sure the f2 are cheaper they are less uniform with lots of different phenos and only one of them compares to the f1.So anyone here grown it out yet ? and got any pics


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im not going to ruin this guys thread by arguing with you man And if you want to be honest you are the one that right off the bat resorted to calling names not me You are the one that truly blows smoke up somas ass So here we have a situation based on difference of opinion. If you cant accept the fact that someone else knows rez has never had a problem with rez and likes his genetics better than a commercialized corporate beauracrat (however you spell that) version meaning soma then maybe you shopuldnt post this thread was what is better in your opinion NYC diesel or sour d not bonghits vs jay so back down little boy because i havent shown hate nor is there a lack of confidence or any failure here. BTW didnt you jump the gun say somas sucked then 1 week later after cure say it was bomb damn you quick to jump to opinion arent you young grasshopper


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

actually people i still have the cannabis culture magazine that tells whole story of start of diesel it was the april 2006 so if you can google it you will see real chemdog diesel and all


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

i agree with part of this latest rant and thats Im done arguing with you.Like i said I dont care whos is better.....I support soma (even though he has sold out.) because he came up with the atempted recreation of chemdog. And because he has integrity.I dont support rez cause hes made a life of stealing and lying.Soma is not the only nice guy hes ripped off either just ask d j short.So thats our diff.You have no problem with people shiting on other people as long as you dont have to smell it.I do have a problem with it.So again i could care less if sour d is 8 billion x better.I support soma cause he did the work rez took the credit.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

Sour Diesel has lots of improvement over NYCD. Lots of people still pick up "NYCD" and don't know they are getting Sour Diesel . It is the east coast strain of the year! Nothing sells like Diesel in Manhattan.

In the Midwest you have Bubblegum and the classic Blueberry. Lots of outdoor stuff and cheap mexican brick. Bubblegum and Blueberry will give you high prices. Not as high as the left and right coast but not bad.

On the west coast it is Kush, purple Kush, OG Kush, ect. It does not matter Kush is the "in" strain in California. Kush will give you the highest prices out here.

A little map of the United States marijuana market  Still booming despite recent economic downturn!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

new growth you are right there and a descent map out too sure there are others but that is the top ones oregon area is all purples or atleast most


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> new growth you are right there and a descent map out too sure there are others but that is the top ones oregon area is all purples or atleast most


That is true the Pacific Northwest is into the Purples! Northern California's Marijuana market is flooded with them. People are intentionally causing nutrient deficientcy in some strains to make them purple. I'm sure growers are waiting for that trend to end!


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

hey jayrock lets call a truce. i wouldnt hate rez if he didt steal my buddies sheet of acid at the medowlands in 1989-1990.anyway happy thanksgiving


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits I do have problem with people shitting on one another that is the problem cause see do you think the guy that gave soma the seeds got any credit no he is just long dread haired guy from ny who said it was the shit. In this industry that high up I think there is a little of everyone shittin on each other. Guy from soma is nice if we are talking bout same guy smoked a joint with him while discussing nutrient regimen at cannabis cup bout 9 years ago Cool guy not talking shit but he is in it for the money. On the other forum where rez is you can get on his bet list and he will have free seeds sent to you as matter fact got my snowdog fems 2 days ago. IMO if he did steal he is making up for it by giving back. I didnt even pay shipping


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bong hits its cool man for real happy thanksgiving to you too
Some people make mistakes in life and as long as they try to change and make up for it they should be givin second chance I have made a few big ones in my life


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

ng. im on the east coast and the peeps know the difference between sour and nycd. and like everywhere some go ny some sour.but your right the diesel name is popular round here


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

newgrowth I know what you mean makes the bud not as good just so they can get that money. They need to just grow some urkel


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

newgrowth i want some dang pink kush that stuff is so good my buddy came through with some the other day most beautiful bud sucks cant get no more i would pay 600 an oz just cause of look sorry i know that is off subject


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

cool jayrock. and agree mabey rez has changed.and is paying his dues. ill tell ya onething the cat allways had a green thumb.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

nycd is goo just more grapefruity tasting in my opinion sour was just gassy tangy almost yuck face like lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> newgrowth I know what you mean makes the bud not as good just so they can get that money. They need to just grow some urkel


The problem is that is more of a "conuisuer" strain, it does not give the same yield as others. So growers go with a higher yielding not purple strain. But the Canadians are coming out with some higher yielding purples some of them are very dark.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

and if you want true great purple strains try heavy duty fruity or la confidential.The la gose deep purple late in flower


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits that was all i was coming across about a lot of people arent like you or me that cares if someone shit on someone they just want genetics and fact is even if rez is the biggest piece of shit he has some dame good killer genetics once I get done with my g13haze blue cheese whiteberry grow I am going to do his alpha diesel and snowdog I grew the chemdog dd little hermie problem but at fifth node in veg my house smell like a skunk convention pulled in on 18 wheelers


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

seedsman purple bud is a decent yielder good high I wanna try to get my buddy to give me a clone of his urkel to cross with big bud


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> ng. im on the east coast and the peeps know the difference between sour and nycd. and like everywhere some go ny some sour.but your right the diesel name is popular round here


DNA Seeds, a great breeder that started in the United States. They are really running the market on the east coast right now. Not all customers will complain when you give them Sour. Most of them will either ask for the sour next time or not even say anything. Just my experience with it but yeah an experienced Diesel smoker can definitely tell the difference between the two strains.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

i have a buddy who just ordered the alpha diesel.So if i can swallow my pride i could wind up with a few in my closet.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

new growth you talking bout dna genetics 
you from canada?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits his alpha is sour d there is a site that is like this with people that grow his stuff looks amazing


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits did he get them from gypsy or seedbay


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

gypsy. its the sour x ??? he aint telling.and the pics are nice at icm.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> new growth you talking bout dna genetics
> you from canada?


Yep http://www.dnagenetics.com/online_store/dna_genetics_cannabis_seeds.cfm they made friends with a lot of american business interests. I think we are going to see some market shift from these guys. They grow really awesome strains too. 

Nice stuff like you said La Confidential, probably a good idea for the Northwest market. Improve quality and still have that purple appearance.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

and the dna guys are american.got their genetics from cali and oregeon


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> and the dna guys are american.got their genetics from cali and oregeon


Yep I know, why do you ask if I am Canadian?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Yep I know, why do you ask if I am Canadian?


 wasnt me that asked.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

new growth not sure why I asked to be honest especially since it says rocky mountains Guess I will just blaze another bong of this sour lol


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

what is that canadian site that you can get romulan and real og kush at Thats what it was wasnt meaning you from there guess i got froze in mid sentence


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

that kushberry looks good


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> wasnt me that asked.


Sorry i'm really high . . .



jayrock32580 said:


> new growth not sure why I asked to be honest especially since it says rocky mountains Guess I will just blaze another bong of this sour lol


Yeah sounds like a plan 


jayrock32580 said:


> what is that canadian site that you can get romulan and real og kush at Thats what it was wasnt meaning you from there guess i got froze in mid sentence


I don't know I have never used Canadian seed companies a lot of them will rip you off on large orders. The Brits and Dutch are more reliable. If you find the site let me know I am always open to trying another Canadian site.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

i know dr greenthumb has og kush s1 not cross but not sure how reliable they are


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

thats funny j cause i was just blazing some bongrips of ny.(not the grapefruit pheno but its still great like spicey sugary pine almost with a hint of lemon. 2 weeks ago i hated this pheno. but you really need a proper cure on the ny. or like me youll prematurely judge it.After a proper cure its damn good. and super super stoney.better have a comfy couch .


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bcbuddepot carrys elite genetics they have tons of og and sou crossed but ther is one site that carry vancouver island seed comapny seeds they have the romulan and og kush


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah the sour I can only take a hit or two every hour or I wanna sleep


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> thats funny j cause i was just blazing some bongrips of ny.(not the grapefruit pheno but its still great like spicey sugary pine almost with a hint of lemon. 2 weeks ago i hated this pheno. but you really need a proper cure on the ny. or like me youll prematurely judge it.After a proper cure its damn good. and super super stoney.better have a comfy couch .


Yeah New Yorkers really like that couch lock shit for some reason; maybe because they run around town all week. I agree SD has a unique scent that best comes through with a proper cure. Some other strains you can get away with just drying and slinging. 

I'm vaping some Arjan's Haze #1 right now.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

ive heard neg things about them though.ive also heard god bud is some of the tasty est weed around.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits neg about who


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

new growth im talking about nycd not sour d. but im sure its just as stoney and benifits just as well from a cure.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Nov 24, 2008)

Jayrock, you need to discover "punctuation."

Reading your posts makes you look like an illiterate 14 year old. Seriously dude, a paragraph cant be one sentence.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> bonghits neg about who


 bcbud depot. i dont have personall experience just talk.so i dont know. but was assurede godbud is da bomb


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> ive heard neg things about them though.ive also heard god bud is some of the tasty est weed around.


To be honest i've smoked better stuff, I got some kush from a friend and it blows the Haze out of the water. Different high but the outdoor yield on this Haze was amazing! Never had god bud . . .


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

potheads allthough verry intelligent seem to have a problem with grammer and puntuation and sentence structure ive noticed.Not just j. my own spelling is terrible for example.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

Senor if you dont have nothing good to say, please just dont say it. If you cant forgive a fellow for smoking to much bud, smoke a fatter joint. Sorry I didn't put enough time into my punctuation. I will make sure it is better just for you ok?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will be first to say though, I got a's in math, biology, calculus, science, and history but d's in my own language isnt that screwed up?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

haters hate its what they do.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

i got mostly c's except for creative writing. i got a's.Have allways been corrected on my spelling since i graduated h.s. in 87


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> Jayrock, you need to discover "punctuation."
> 
> Reading your posts makes you look like an illiterate 14 year old. Seriously dude, a paragraph cant be one sentence.


Calm down dude! It's an internet forum. Not an english paper. 

But maybe he is an illiterate 14 year old, we will never know.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

get it right i am an illiterate 9 year old. I pose as a person who knows what they are talking about. Everything I say is a ripoff from other forums. I got to get ready for school now. lmao. rofl.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> get it right i am an illiterate 9 year old. I pose as a person who knows what they are talking about. Everything I say is a ripoff from other forums. I got to get ready for school now. lmao. rofl.


Do you want me to pack your lunch?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

hey now i thought i was the only poser "tweener" here.lol


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

anyone see the new hanna montanna movie yet?lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> anyone see the new hanna montanna movie yet?lol


I soooooo want to see that!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

new growth if you make a peanut butter and jelly you can make it. lol 
bonghits the hanna montana movie is bomb you got to check it out man. lol

Senor got to say thinks for giving us something to joke about. It makes this sour even better. rofl


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> new growth if you make a peanut butter and jelly you can make it. lol
> bonghits the hanna montana movie is bomb you got to check it out man. lol
> 
> Senor got to say thinks for giving us something to joke about. It makes this sour even better. rofl


I love weed bro, its just makes shit that would piss you off funny!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 24, 2008)

me too thats why it is medicine. Don't you love the meds?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

"I love weed bro, its just makes shit that would piss you off funny!" yes like that picture you got there.dudes packing a nanner in that speedo lol.


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 24, 2008)

and j ya gotta stop plugging the sour.nycd baby. well im out cause im ready for some football.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> and j ya gotta stop plugging the sour.nycd baby. well im out cause im ready for some football.


Yeah sorry about the cak bro . . . I'm reaching out to someone  Seriously though there is a story behind that cak pic. 

Come on bro sour is the shit.


----------



## mixin (Dec 5, 2008)

well i have some nycd girls at day 36 of flowering. they are all some beautiful plants. i have been growing them organic in soil and are looking really good even with a few mistakes i made gardening...

the are smelling better than ever (although smelling it day after day numbs you to it). i have one pheno that has two colas emerged from the top of the main cola. it is the heaviest producer too so far too. i have clones so i can't wait to see if they are double headed colas too! anyone else noticed this nycd phenotype?

check out my journal here


----------



## WhiteRhinoking (Dec 5, 2008)

you guys herd of the space qween? its cin99 and something eles but the dude i got the clone from said its way more sour then the diesel... it got a nice mother started of her so hit me up if ya want pics shes at like 30 days er so now i think


----------



## shepj (Dec 5, 2008)

WhiteRhinoking said:


> you guys herd of the space qween? its cin99 and something eles but the dude i got the clone from said its way more sour then the diesel... it got a nice mother started of her so hit me up if ya want pics shes at like 30 days er so now i think


Romulan x C99. . Sounds nice though. If you want to post them in here feel free! Or if you have another thread or whatever, please let me know. 
peace
jeremy


----------



## mixin (Dec 7, 2008)

i am loving watching my nycd flower. they are finally stopping their reach for the sky on day 38 of flower. i have them so tied down and it was hard to keep them from touching the light...

can't wait to see them fill out now


----------



## shepj (Dec 7, 2008)

Mixin, do you have any photos? Would love too see some man.


----------



## mixin (Dec 7, 2008)

shepj said:


> Mixin, do you have any photos? Would love too see some man.


damn right! check my grow journal on nycd in my sig


----------



## shepj (Dec 7, 2008)

mixin said:


> damn right! check my grow journal on nycd in my sig


heh thats fucked up.. I was on IC the other day looking through grow reports and saw that! Looks good man!


----------



## bonghits4all (Dec 8, 2008)

yea mixin i think you owe me some pics.and i cant go on to icm.so could you post us a few please.


----------



## mixin (Dec 10, 2008)

since i never get any responses here at rollitup.org i have my nycd grow journal over at icmag.com

check it out @ http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2035666#post2035666


----------



## SenorSanteria (Dec 10, 2008)

mixin said:


> since i never get any responses here at rollitup.org i have my nycd grow journal over at icmag.com
> 
> check it out @ http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2035666#post2035666


Your grow is AWEEEESSSOOOMMEEE.

Is your cloner just a water tub with air bubbling up?


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 10, 2008)

SOorganic said:


> Correction, Sour D violently ass-rapes NYCD and leaves it on the corner crying.


sounds like youve had a rough childhood!!!


----------



## shepj (Dec 11, 2008)

lol thats terrible.. but funny!


----------



## mixin (Dec 11, 2008)

SenorSanteria said:


> Your grow is AWEEEESSSOOOMMEEE.
> 
> Is your cloner just a water tub with air bubbling up?


thank you! yes my cloner is a raft rooter (www.raftrooter.com) and it is just a deep water culture cloner that has two 12 inch bubble stones in the bottom of it. i have only used it to clone once so far and i had a 100% success rate! my nycd clones have grown so big that i am about to re-clone them to make them much smaller because i don't have room to flower them. i want to just keep some strains around by simply re-cloning them over and over again while staying in the raft rooter. hopefully it doesn't stress them too much by cloning them too many consecutive times and turn them hermi? does anyone know if i could do this without causing herms?


----------



## Legacy187 (Dec 11, 2008)

IMO sour d is better than NYCD I live in the NYC area and when we get the sour it's gone asap we call the nycd baby diesel because once you get the sour the nycd smokes and feels like the junior version


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 11, 2008)

mixin said:


> thank you! yes my cloner is a raft rooter (www.raftrooter.com) and it is just a deep water culture cloner that has two 12 inch bubble stones in the bottom of it. i have only used it to clone once so far and i had a 100% success rate! my nycd clones have grown so big that i am about to re-clone them to make them much smaller because i don't have room to flower them. i want to just keep some strains around by simply re-cloning them over and over again while staying in the raft rooter. hopefully it doesn't stress them too much by cloning them too many consecutive times and turn them hermi? does anyone know if i could do this without causing herms?


After a while growth rates will slow and you will need new mothers. Hermies should not be a problem unless you stress them some other way


----------



## spivak420 (Dec 12, 2008)

Legacy187 said:


> IMO sour d is better than NYCD I live in the NYC area and when we get the sour it's gone asap we call the nycd baby diesel because once you get the sour the nycd smokes and feels like the junior version



that's because *nyc d* is from a seed soma found in a sack of diesel.
diesel was created by chemdawg, rezdog is a punk bitch, 
all of his "seeds" are from like two or three shitty diesel clones.

peace


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just read the whole damn thread, and if that argument starts up again, my ass aint stickin around to tune into this one, lol. 

i started up a Red diesel plant like 2 weeks ago, to supplement for a plant i lost to hermie action in my Bluecheese/Whiteberry/WhiteWidow/NorthernSoul/Twilight grow. MIGHT have been two weeks, if even that long. 

Im wonderin also how good the Red D would be in comparison to the Sour, or even the NYC. Its Barneys Farm, n even though shes small right now she really looks healthy, n looks like shes gonna end up bein a danky lil bitch. Anybody have any opinions or smoke report on the Red D in comparison to the Sour or NyC??


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 14, 2008)

Never had red D. I would like to hear from someone who has!


----------



## mixin (Dec 14, 2008)

for anyone that hasn't grown or smoked nycd i just want to tell you that if you were to chose to grow this strain i doubt you will be disappointed. my three nycd plants are really starting to fill out, get red hairs forming on day 45 and they smell awesome.

i just like this pic







here is a pic of my canopy under the 250hps. they are tied down like crazy to maximize the light


----------



## Thraxz13 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have Ten NYC Diesel I sprouted Three weeks ago and they are very nice with fat leaves. I cant wait to see what they look like in flowering!! I am doing some Sour Diesel now, They are in flowering... about 40 days!!


----------



## bonghits4all (Dec 14, 2008)

looking good mixin ive got some sweet pics coming soon of my curtrrent nyc d. but heres one thats been smoked allready at day 27.


----------



## bonghits4all (Dec 14, 2008)

Thraxz13 said:


> I have Ten NYC Diesel I sprouted Three weeks ago and they are very nice with fat leaves. I cant wait to see what they look like in flowering!! I am doing some Sour Diesel now, They are in flowering... about 40 days!!


 verry nice


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2008)

Where can I get Somas seeds of NYCD at a reasonable price? Also, where can I get Sour diesel seeds, as close to the original clone as possible?


----------



## mixin (Dec 15, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> looking good mixin ive got some sweet pics coming soon of my curtrrent nyc d. but heres one thats been smoked allready at day 27.


sweet!!! i can't wait to get this grow wrapped up so i can smoke it!!! they are looking so good i can't stand it (but i will wait, and properly cure them). i need a 400w digital hps next time though. my 250 just doesn't have the footprint of light that i need...


----------



## shepj (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry to bring this back... but I just got hydroponically grown Sour Diesel today, I have never had NYCD before... but I don't think NYCD could touch it. 

This shit is amazing!


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Go with sour diesel


----------



## boston george 54 (Dec 25, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> In the Midwest you have Bubblegum and the classic Blueberry. Lots of outdoor stuff and cheap mexican brick. Bubblegum and Blueberry will give you high prices. Not as high as the left and right coast but not bad.
> 
> 
> A little map of the United States marijuana market  Still booming despite recent economic downturn!


you 100% hit the nail on the head here as this is pretty much the midwest seen sum up


----------



## crazedtimmy (Dec 25, 2008)

Come to me on the WC and ill get ya cheap


----------



## mixin (Jan 8, 2009)

my three nyc diesels are on day 70 of flowering and appear to need a few more weeks. they are lookin awesome though. i am hoping they start turning purple soon...



















my monster cola


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, those are sexy


----------



## shepj (Jan 9, 2009)

beautiful plants, also nice photo skills .


----------



## mixin (Jan 9, 2009)

shepj said:


> beautiful plants, also nice photo skills .


thanks dude!


----------



## shepj (Jan 9, 2009)

mixin said:


> thanks dude!


hell yeah, btw +rep.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jan 12, 2009)

hey mixin and shepj heres some nycd for ya pics 1 and 2 are day 37 and 3 and 4 day 62.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jan 12, 2009)

and some macro shots


----------



## bonghits4all (Jan 12, 2009)

oops that last pic there is a heavy duty fruity nug.


----------



## shepj (Jan 12, 2009)

you need to travel up here so I can get a "closer look" at those! nice pics once again.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jan 12, 2009)

i live in new england we can deff. chill and spark a j sometime mabey as long as you aint no cop lol


----------



## canadianreefer (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a FEM NYC Diesel going and it hermied. Probably my fault, poor trimming habits may have stressed it out.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jan 12, 2009)

fem seeds are a hoax you get many more hermies in fem seeds cause alot of lazy breeders just stress a female so it hermies and pollinates it self


----------



## shepj (Jan 12, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> i live in new england we can deff. chill and spark a j sometime mabey as long as you aint no cop lol


hah no shit? I'm up in New Hampshire (and damn is it cold out here). Lol cops are non existant where I live we still have things called "towns" whats a city again?


----------



## bonghits4all (Jan 12, 2009)

im down in ct


----------



## shepj (Jan 13, 2009)

nice.. a lot more crowded area, but still not too bad.


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 13, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Where can I get Somas seeds of NYCD at a reasonable price? Also, where can I get Sour diesel seeds, as close to the original clone as possible?


i think that these are considered the closest seeds to the original sour diesel clone:

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=78&products_id=1146

nycd looks to be between $100-150 anywhere you go. from what ive read, the sour diesel is the better strain anyway. hope this helped.


----------



## shepj (Jan 13, 2009)

Sour Diesel is planted every season by god himself.


----------



## chefjdogg (Jun 17, 2009)

regular sour D any day. hands down. nyc is ok but it's just not that up to par. i get some sick organic sour d from the jack herer farm in LA. it's just unbeatable next to any nyc diesel i've seen.

sour diesel or any nug in california thats medical grade and perfectly grown will cost you $50/e, $90/q, $170/h.zip, $320/zip, $1180/qp. Thats what i've seen for 20 years in this market.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 17, 2009)

I Love Sour diesel .. but i think i rather smoke Kush .. not really that big on sativas anymore


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 19, 2009)

well i have run both now and i will say its really no contest..... both are completly different. and both great .....but sour d is just awesome all the way around....no more shit talking rez from me.


----------



## maogrow (Jun 20, 2009)

nyc doesnt even compare to sour... around me people dont even like nyc but sour is fire


----------



## Bu66les (Jun 20, 2009)

maogrow said:


> nyc doesnt even compare to sour... around me people dont even like nyc but sour is fire


Depends on the grower.

Sour D. is great here but I was told a rumor about some NYD being grown thats got the punch like the cough has. Not strawberry cough but the original cough.


----------



## The Warlord (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey for you people that are asking about a less expensive solution for NYCD seeds, check out sanniesshop.com. Sannie has em 10 for about 27.50 usd I think. I just ordered some from him. Great company to do buisiness with!


----------



## exidis (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe ill throw some opinions since i smoked a shitload of SD and NYCD is get every other day.
NYCD is somewhat brown/redish compared to the sour D which is neonish green with red hairs. SD has the BEST smell and taste HANDS DOWN. It is very tropical taste. High hits you quick and hard but your body doesnt get so burnt out.
NYCD in other hands has the spicy citrus taste and mouth watering feel when you take the first hit. It hits you hard and gets you burnt QUICK. It is DAM potent as well.

So my opinion is Sour taste so much better and smells better. But is SLIGHT weaker in the high.
NYCD taste a bit spicy with a mouth watering taste and KNOCKS YOU THE FUCK OUT.
I prefer SD since it taste so much better and you can do shit even after you smoke. 
NYCD is just whole knockout weed where you just keep smoking and smoking until you smoke yourself sober.
Both great strains..!
$470 a OZ for SD and $400 a OZ for NYCD in my local peoples....So i guess SD is more expensive.

SD is more exotic type with quality smoke.
NYCD is somewhat strong type of haze...

I know nothing about weed. I just buy them and smoke them ALOT. So just my opinons.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 21, 2009)

exidis said:


> Maybe ill throw some opinions since i smoked a shitload of SD and NYCD is get every other day.
> NYCD is somewhat brown/redish compared to the sour D which is neonish green with red hairs. SD has the BEST smell and taste HANDS DOWN. It is very tropical taste. High hits you quick and hard but your body doesnt get so burnt out.
> NYCD in other hands has the spicy citrus taste and mouth watering feel when you take the first hit. It hits you hard and gets you burnt QUICK. It is DAM potent as well.
> 
> ...


 then you haventhad either sd or nyc cause your decriptions dont match up 
here is nycd





the colors are purple and red and it tastes like sweet grapefruit s and kerosene
heres sour





and a nugg from each
nyc





sour





as you can see sd is light green almost grey nyc is dark green and red
sour tastes like a fine lemony hash
nyc tastes like grapefruit fuel
both are potent and all around good but sour is hands down better all around weed


----------



## exidis (Jun 21, 2009)

^
You may be right. I might have had some mix strains of NY diesel or mixed strains of SD. And also i never seen huge buds like thaat that are unbroken so maybe what i saw differs. But soul was def that color and NYCD was that brownish color as well. Of course in baggys im talking.
But im sure what i get is soul diesel for sure just cuz of the different taste of it. Never tasted something like soul before.Simply doesnt taste like the usual haze i get for $400 an oz. Love the taste.
And NYCD im just plain not sure cuz it sure doesnt taste like soul to me but thats what the guy told me. And it does kinda look similar as you bud but broken up. Green leaves with brown hairs and brown crystals. smells WAY differnt from soul D to me.,
Heres a pic.SOrry phone camera sucks.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 21, 2009)

they both taste great but very different
sour is a mix of lemons hash insence and skunks nyc is a mix of grapefruits and kerosene neither one have any haze in nthem at all


----------



## plantsinpants (Jun 22, 2009)

wow~~ all you sd fans really make it sound like nycd is total crap,,, im growing 4 of them this summer , i hope theyr better than some of you say,, they grow realy clean and crisp, beautiful plant nycd that is but arround here dealers dont care to give the strain names for some reason! so cant say ive tried either


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 22, 2009)

lol... ok.. first off.... if u see a pic of a strain online.. and u buy them... they arent 100% to grow up to the standard you see in the pic... especially size/colour.

ex. white widow is not always, "White".. alot of the time it is very light or very dark green with little crystal.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 23, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> lol... ok.. first off.... if u see a pic of a strain online.. and u buy them... they arent 100% to grow up to the standard you see in the pic... especially size/colour.
> 
> ex. white widow is not always, "White".. alot of the time it is very light or very dark green with little crystal.


 those are my pics.... ive run both. like um both. s d is better..... and if you take care of your plants they very easily reach their potential....well at least for me.


----------



## Bu66les (Jun 27, 2009)

exidis said:


> $470 a OZ for SD and $400 a OZ for NYCD in my local peoples....So i guess SD is more expensive.


Danm thats pricey SD. A guy I know got sum from a vendor online and it was $350 and oz. Totally organic and supposedly west coast medicinal. 

Stunk like hell and had a real stony high that I was totally able to get shit done after smoking. I noticed its buds where somewhat stringy and fluffy with skinny stems.

It one of my favorite strains. Although I Dont see it too often.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 21, 2009)

heres a sour diesel at day 32 the breeder is Resivor seeds The weed is world class


----------



## shepj (Jul 22, 2009)

that looks beautiful man! +rep


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks man.


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 7, 2009)

some more from the sour faimly Alpha Diesel by REZ ( ecsd clone x sd ibl )


----------



## shepj (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice man, again looks amazing! Where did you happen to stumble upon those seeds bro?


----------



## GHOPZZ (Aug 8, 2009)

seedbay or seedboutique carries rez gear


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 8, 2009)

They have sour turbo over at www.potpimp.com. Bred by motarebel (I think). Should be close to sour diesel.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 8, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> somas nycd is dank.and rez stole the genetics for his diesel lines from soma whilst he had cancer.Hes also stolen a couple of ideas from dj shorts.for some haze crosses./Rez is scum.He has no respect for the pioneers who paved a road for him.


... what? didn't rez find the diesel genetics in a bagseed from over 15 years ago at a show?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> ... what? didn't rez find the diesel genetics in a bagseed from over 15 years ago at a show?


Diesel comes from Chemdog, a clone only stain. I think it was the Chemdog that was found in the sack. Hmmm maybe I'm just confused?, have not grown Diesel in a while.


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 8, 2009)

diesel dose indeed come from chemdog d. chem is now a bx line by rez. but the orginal is clone only...chem was a bagseed found from a gratefull dead show.....I shit talked rez b4 I had the facts straight...... i was wrong. chem mothered og kush and ecsd ( east coast sour diesel).. which is also clone only..which rez inbred to make the sour diesel ibl. and sour diesel v3....then he took the clone and pollinated it from his ibl. to make the alpha.....


now somas nycd is also a bagseed found in a bag of ecsd.. he chose a female from the bagseed and crossed with a purple hawain/afghani. and thats the nycd.... both have merit 

but the rez genetics are the real deal world class stuff. hope this clears up some mis quotes by me earlier.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 8, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> diesel dose indeed come from chemdog d. chem is now a bx line by rez. but the orginal is clone only...chem was a bagseed found from a gratefull dead show.....I shit talked rez b4 I had the facts straight...... i was wrong. chem mothered og kush and ecsd ( east coast sour diesel).. which is also clone only..which rez inbred to make the sour diesel ibl. and sour diesel v3....then he took the clone and pollinated it from his ibl. to make the alpha.....
> 
> 
> now somas nycd is also a bagseed found in a bag of ecsd.. he chose a female from the bagseed and crossed with a purple hawain/afghani. and thats the nycd.... both have merit
> ...


ha yea sorry man, didn't read through this whole thing, just first and last >.< (my bad)

but yea, was a little confused as I had read the same thing. 

I'm really, *REALLY *excited to start up these Tahoe OG Kush x Chemdog Original seeds from Elite Genetics when I get goin again.

These babies are gold to me.


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 9, 2009)

elite got in a bit of a jam from what i heard.


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 9, 2009)

GHOPZZ said:


> seedbay or seedboutique carries rez gear


 
correct.......


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 9, 2009)

I had sour recently and have NYC now.Both grown in the green triangle.The nyc smells so strong and who ever grew it did a great job.NYC is my fav as of now.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 9, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> elite got in a bit of a jam from what i heard.


yessir, hence why my chemdog crossed beans are gold. 

too bad for elite, he was a stand up dude.


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 9, 2009)

Better then gold imo.


----------



## duke23 (Aug 9, 2009)

I f you can't decide which is best well grow or smoke a nug with both genetics combined and i did so. The nug stunk bad and tasted like fruity diesel fuel flavor. The high blew me away at half a joint and i felt like marty in a fukin time machine while driving on the way home. I think it also had some strawberycough as well.


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 10, 2009)

you mean rez's double strawberry diesel......right it combines somas nycd kushmans strawberry cough and his sour diesel.


----------



## shepj (Aug 10, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> diesel dose indeed come from chemdog d. chem is now a bx line by rez. but the orginal is clone only...chem was a bagseed found from a gratefull dead show.....I shit talked rez b4 I had the facts straight...... i was wrong. chem mothered og kush and ecsd ( east coast sour diesel).. which is also clone only..which rez inbred to make the sour diesel ibl. and sour diesel v3....then he took the clone and pollinated it from his ibl. to make the alpha.....
> 
> 
> now somas nycd is also a bagseed found in a bag of ecsd.. he chose a female from the bagseed and crossed with a purple hawain/afghani. and thats the nycd.... both have merit
> ...


You were 100% until you got to Soma, there is no Diesel in NYCD. 
Soma's NYCD is: Mexican Sativa x Afghani 
to the best of my knowledge

and a little something to add on, Chemdog is also a parent of Mass Super Skunk


----------



## duke23 (Aug 10, 2009)

bonghits4all said:


> you mean rez's double strawberry diesel......right it combines somas nycd kushmans strawberry cough and his sour diesel.


 
Yeah that's what i call weed man. The high, taste, and smell was all there.


----------



## kepitgrn (Dec 30, 2010)

*i got 2 pheno-types of nycd growing indica and sativa,they both grow good and respond to cropping and nutes very well..of course the indica is more green and bushy,it also is budding faster ,but they both will be in my grow from here on in for shure..a beautiful plant to grow..i will post some pic's soon............*


----------



## Carljay (Feb 8, 2012)

I grow NYC diesel for the huge yields, but there is no comparison to sour diesels smoke. Ny isn't even in the same league as sour. Sour all the way to smoke but prefer NYC to grow. And I have grown both before. This is an un biased educated response based on my experiences with both. Sorry to say but any REAL smoker knows NYC is a mediocre smoke. Especially if you go the full 10 weeks, I take mine down at 9 weeks and its mice more tasty and burns cleaner.


----------



## danbridge (Oct 5, 2013)

I am growing 3 NYC sour D plants in my back yard and today is harvest day!  Tested some nugs earlier this week and it turned out about 18% THC. After a good cure, it can get up to 21%


----------



## huffypuffy (Oct 12, 2013)

From experts, ecsd is good tasting all day smoke. NYCD from Soma is the mind blowing high. and Soma has the original. If you want weed that you would smoke even if it doesn't get you high, that is ecsd. If you don't care as much for taste and want to get a serious weed high, go to soma. That is what I think.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 12, 2013)

huffypuffy said:


> From experts, ecsd is good tasting all day smoke. NYCD from Soma is the mind blowing high. and Soma has the original. If you want weed that you would smoke even if it doesn't get you high, that is ecsd. If you don't care as much for taste and want to get a serious weed high, go to soma. That is what I think.


As far as Sour D goes, rez's line was the absolute best seed Sour Diesel I've had; Soma's NYCD might have been the base for introducing male pollen into that cross, but it was all about the Original Sour D cut. A good cut from the IBL (or the original sour d cut, but good f*n luck on that one) will absolutely destroy either ecsd or nycd in terms of taste or potency. Soma's is very quite different from the original Sour Diesel, any good representation of which will not only be incredibly headfuckingly strong, but will also taste like A) sour and B) diesel and C) very little, if anything, else. Not to belabor the point, but it is one of my favorite smokes, like, ever.


----------



## tallstraw (Oct 12, 2013)

Clankie said:


> A good cut from the IBL (or the original sour d cut, but good f*n luck on that one) will absolutely destroy either ecsd or nycd in terms of taste or potency.


Lulz, a person having had both would disagree with you. No diesel is better than the original clone only ECSD. But good luck finding that. I've never had both, but the thousands of threads praising it, that no others can touch it, speak for themselves about which Sour D is the best.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 12, 2013)

tallstraw said:


> Lulz, a person having had both would disagree with you. No diesel is better than the original clone only ECSD. But good luck finding that. _*I've never had both*_, but the thousands of threads praising it, that no others can touch it, speak for themselves about which Sour D is the best.


*I have.
So I find the fact that you would have this opinion, having not, kinda funny.
*


----------



## tallstraw (Oct 12, 2013)

Clankie said:


> *I have.
> So I find the fact that you would have this opinion, having not, kinda funny.
> *


I have no interest in smoking. I like growing. But I'll let the ever popular internet with anecdotal reports talk for me. I tend to place my faith in numbers.


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

mixin said:


> i have 3 nyc diesel on their second week of flowering now. its my first experience with nyc diesel at all. never smoked or grown it till now. its a beautiful plant thats for sure. my plant stayed short, stocky, and just a nice fat little bush during veg under 250w mh. i put my 3 nyc diesels under 12/12 while they were only 9 inches tall. they shot up to 29 inches in the first 2 weeks of flowering. hope it doesn't outgrow my space. but if it gets much taller i am gonna supercrop it
> 
> here is a good link on a detailed smoke report of nyc diesel My Current Grow - Page 24 - Grasscity.com Forums


.....Yo man I just took down 3+ pounds of Sour d I pushed them all the way to 71 days flushing the last 10 days with molasses honey and the final flush with just water it turned out fire


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

mixin said:


> honestly i have a hard time telling the difference between the smell unless i have them separated in different rooms with fresh air. i have smelled a distinct grapefruit smell though. not sure exactly which one is making the smell though. i hope it is from the two that have the third fan leaves. i have two of them and they are starting to really look beautiful in their 2-3 weeks of flowering!!! i am in love with nycd definately


Push them all the way to 71 days flushing the last 10 days with molasses and honey and the last flush with just water they will just explode big and hard .I just took down 3 pounds and is the best I've ever had


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

SenorSanteria said:


> Where do you guys get your diesel seeds from? I cant find anything cheaper than Soma's $200 package... f that.


Where are you located ? I have an awesome connection on first generation clones sour D I just took down 3 pounds and he is the best ever


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

mixin said:


> my nyc diesels are growing so good. out of my three girls i noticed two phenotypes. two of the girls have started to produce a third fan leaf with each set of internodes. makes sense that they would be able to soak up more light that way really.
> 
> they are smelling really good!!!!!


I pushed mine all the way to 71 days I added Moab the first week at 40 days and the last two weeks .flushing The last 10 days with molasses and honey and flushed the last day with just water i've been smoking for 40 years and it's the best I've ever had


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

bonghits4all said:


> potheads allthough verry intelligent seem to have a problem with grammer and puntuation and sentence structure ive noticed.Not just j. my own spelling is terrible for example.


Lol


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

NewGrowth said:


> DNA Seeds, a great breeder that started in the United States. They are really running the market on the east coast right now. Not all customers will complain when you give them Sour. Most of them will either ask for the sour next time or not even say anything. Just my experience with it but yeah an experienced Diesel smoker can definitely tell the difference between the two strains.


I just took down some I pushed all the way to 71 days I flushed with molasses and honey and it turned out fire


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

mixin said:


> well i have some nycd girls at day 36 of flowering. they are all some beautiful plants. i have been growing them organic in soil and are looking really good even with a few mistakes i made gardening...
> 
> the are smelling better than ever (although smelling it day after day numbs you to it). i have one pheno that has two colas emerged from the top of the main cola. it is the heaviest producer too so far too. i have clones so i can't wait to see if they are double headed colas too! anyone else noticed this nycd phenotype?
> 
> check out my journal here


Hit them hard with Moab at day 40 and the last two weeks flush for a full 10 days with molasses and honey and the last flushing with just water I just took down 3 pounds and it turned out like fire


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

grow annex said:


> Hit them hard with Moab at day 40 and the last two weeks,then flush for a full 10 days with molasses and honey and the last flushing with just water I just took down 3 pounds and it turned out like fire


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

Carljay said:


> I grow NYC diesel for the huge yields, but there is no comparison to sour diesels smoke. Ny isn't even in the same league as sour. Sour all the way to smoke but prefer NYC to grow. And I have grown both before. This is an un biased educated response based on my experiences with both. Sorry to say but any REAL smoker knows NYC is a mediocre smoke. Especially if you go the full 10 weeks, I take mine down at 9 weeks and its mice more tasty and burns cleaner.


I just had 2.2 ounces per plant basically in small 2 gallon pots indoors Coco I hit them hard with MoabThe first week and at 40 days and Moab the last two weeks of nutes I flushed for 10 days with molasses and honey and the last day with just water and they turned out really nice good medication


----------



## grow annex (Jan 7, 2017)

grow annex said:


> I just had 2.2 ounces per plant basically in small 2 gallon pots indoors Coco I hit them hard with MoabThe first week and at 40 days and Moab the last two weeks of nutes I flushed for 10 days with molasses and honey and the last day with just water and they turned out really nice good medication


 I'm putting my next ones in 5 gallons


----------

